#  > Prikbord >  > Het nieuws van de dag >  Liberale inquisitie voedt moslimextremisme

## Column van de week

Met dank aan Seif (beheer)


*'Liberale inquisitie voedt moslimextremisme'*

door onze redacteur Piet H. de Jong
DEN HAAG - Exact vier eeuwen nadat de geuzen Den Briel op de Spanjaarden veroverden, werd Nama Azough in het Marokkaanse dorpje Asdif geboren. Het GroenLinks-Kamerlid is er door verrast. ,,Natuurlijk werd ik op school wel gepest met: '1 april, kikker in je bil', maar laat ik trots zijn op die historische verwijzing.''

,,De drang naar autonomie, het zoeken van vrijheid en je eigen identiteit vind ik een mooi gegeven.'' Azough is politica en moslima. Ze maakt zich grote zorgen over het gepolariseerde integratiedebat waarin Nederland is beland.

In het Hoofdlijnenakkoord van dit kabinet staat een opmerkelijke passage over integratie en onderlinge verschillen. ,,Een belangrijk uitgangspunt in onze samenleving is dat ruimte wordt gegeven aan religieuze, culturele en etnische verschillen, waarbij op basis van de fundamentele Nederlandse normen en waarden eenieder respect heeft voor de opvattingen van de medemens in een door tolerantie gekenmerkte samenleving.''

Azough zucht diep. ,,Tsja, misschien gaat het juist wel daarom. Het is een typisch Nederlandse oecumenische tekst. De vrijheid van religie en het respectvol omgaan met religieuze groepen. Het citaat botst volledig met wat we de afgelopen jaren hebben zien opkomen. In Nederland heerst grote verwarring over het begrip scheiding van kerk en staat. Met jaloerse blik wordt gekeken naar de Franse of Turkse invulling van dat begrip. In die landen is er weinig ruimte voor religie in het publieke domein. Terwijl dat in Nederland nooit zo is geweest. Oorspronkelijk betekende de scheiding van kerk en staat dat de burger beschermd werd tegen bemoeienis van de staat met zijn geloof en tegenover andere burgers. Dat besef mis ik in het debat.''

Wat ontbreekt er volgens u in het integratiedebat?

,,Tientallen jaren is het gesprek over religie, de rol ervan, niet gevoerd. Er zijn ideen en interpretaties over de scheiding van kerk en staat ontstaan die niet getoetst zijn. Tal van intellectuelen zien Nederland als een seculier land, wat vreemd is. Er zijn nog altijd veel instituties die op religieuze grondslag zijn gebaseerd. Denk aan omroepen, partijen, kranten, scholen. Het is alsof die mensen dat niet willen zien. Nederland is wel in rap tempo ontkerkelijkt maar of het land seculier is geworden? Ik denk het niet. Nog altijd neemt 23 procent de Bijbel als leidraad voor het leven. Dat aspect wordt over het hoofd gezien. Kijk je naar het perspectief wereldwijd dan is Nederland een klein eilandje in een woelige religieuze oceaan. Er is sprake van 'evangelisatie' van christendom en islam op tal van continenten. De 'reborn islam' heeft ook gevolgen voor de zelfdefiniring van moslims in Nederland ten opzichte van die wereldwijde ontwikkelingen. Het is niet gevaarlijk om die ontwikkeling te negeren. Het besef van het belang van religie heeft lang ontbroken. Al voor 11 september 2001 merkte ik dat velen het geloof zien als een mankement. Ok, dat mag men vinden, maar ik verbaas me er wel over dat dan wel heel veel mensen op deze wereld gemankeerd zijn. Het wordt dus tijd die wezenlijke discussie serieus te voeren. Als ik naar de politieke context kijk, constateer ik dat dit kabinet met dit vraagstuk worstelt. Deze coalitie is een sociaal-economisch verband en heeft geen visie op de sociaal-culturele verschillen. Wat vindt dit kabinet nu echt van religie in het algemeen, de vrijheid van godsdienst, de plaats van de islam? Hoe moet het verder na de moord op Theo van Gogh? De visie daarop ontbreekt. Ook het CDA heeft op dit vlak geen heldere visie. En premier Balkenende lukt het niet boven de partijen uit te stijgen en leiderschap te tonen.''

Nationale obsessie

Uw collega van de VVD, Ayaan Hirsi Ali, heeft wel een visie.

,,Wat me opvalt, is de grote intellectuele en maatschappelijke steun die Ayaan krijgt. Als het gaat om het opkomen voor vrouwenrechten ben ik het volledig met haar eens. Ook als ze bepaalde interpretaties van de islam afwijst, die religieuze of culturele gebruiken goedkeuren waarbij vrouwen worden geslagen of verminkt. Wat Ayaan echter doet, is de islam als godsdienst zelf het probleem noemen. Ik vind die nationale obsessie met Hirsi Ali vreemd. Ze heeft veel draagvlak voor haar radicale standpunten en dat duidt op een probleem erachter. Dat is het gebrek aan realisme en gebrek aan acceptatie van het feit dat er een behoorlijke minderheid is aan moslims die in Nederland woont. Ik heb in Antwerpen gestudeerd en daar de opkomst van het Vlaams Blok meegemaakt. In Nederland dacht men dat zoiets hier niet kon gebeuren. Te lang zijn ook in ons land problemen niet benoemd en was er sprake van ontkenning. Negeren en ontkenning leidt tot onverschilligheid en dat is iets anders dan tolerantie. Er ontstond vervreemding tussen allochtonen, tegenwoordig vreemd genoeg gelijkgesteld aan moslims, n autochtonen. Er is sprake geweest van een zelfvervullend proces. Door internationale ontwikkelingen, eerste Golfoorlog, tweede Intifadah, 11 september en door het nationale islamdebat zijn veel moslims gaan nadenken over hun identiteit. Ikzelf ook. Daar is op zich niks mis mee. Wanneer je je identiteit echter gaat bepalen op basis van frustratie en angst ontken je zo veel andere delen van je identiteit. Dat is niet gezond.''

Wat vindt u van de nadruk op de noodzakelijke verlichting van de islam?

,,Dat Verlichtingsfundamentalisme, een betere term vind ik het militant modernisme, heeft sterk dogmatische trekken. Er wordt gesproken van 'de' Verlichting die zo en zo is, terwijl er voorbij wordt gegaan aan de gewelddadige kant die er ook aan kleeft. Natuurlijk steun ik de Universele verklaring van de rechten van de Mens, gebaseerd op de Verlichting. Als dan 'de islam' als geheel toch als probleem wordt neergezet, kunnen we de zaak wel opdoeken. Je krijgt dan ofwel een moderne inquisitie waarbij je gedwongen wordt - niet met geweld maar met het verstand - de keus voor het secularisme te maken f er is geen plek meer voor moslims (en waarschijnlijk ook niet voor christenen) in Nederland. En dat is precies wat de extremistische moslimbeweging wil. Je speelt ze daarmee in de kaart. Dit beknelt de liberale krachten in zowel de Arabische wereld als onder moslims in Nederland die juist universele mensenrechten en religie met elkaar verbinden.''

Minister van Polarisatie

Is er een Nederlandse variant van de islam?

,,Ayaan zegt dat dat niet het geval is en ook niet kan. Velen zeggen het haar na. Ik zeg: 'Wakker worden Ayaan, die variant is er wel'. Als ik kijk naar moslimgemeenschappen in Nederland dan leven en denken die heel anders dan in Marokko en Turkije. Twee jaar geleden heb ik naar analogie van de grootschalige onderzoeken naar 'God in Nederland' de regering gevraagd de ontwikkeling van moslims in Nederland in kaart te brengen. Hoe staat het daarmee, is er radicalisering, welke stromingen zijn er, passen ze zich aan? Eerlijk gezegd ben ik over het rapport van het Sociaal en Cultureel Planbureau (SCP), dat het onderzoek deed, niet tevreden. Er zijn alleen schriftelijke bronnen geraadpleegd. Zo is de ontwikkeling niet goed in kaart te brengen. Interessant vind ik dat veel jongeren zich wel moslim noemen maar dat het voor hen meer een kwestie is van identiteit dan van praktijk, zoals moskeebezoek. Dan zegt minister Verdonk: 'Gelukkig, de moslims seculariseren'. Ik betwijfel dat zeer. Dat is weer die liberale invalshoek die religie als obstakel ziet voor integratie. Minister Verdonk stelt zich de afgelopen maand meer op als minister van Polarisatie dan van Integratie. Ze bevestigt Nederlanders in hun angst voor moslims. In plaats van gewone burgers, ook moslims die in vrede willen leven, tot bondgenoot te maken en aan te spreken op hun burger zijn van dit land. Ik zie dat echt anders dan Verdonk. Je kunt goed gentegreerd zijn en toch religieus. Er is wel degelijk sprake van een Nederlandse islam. Vergelijk maar eens de tweede generatie Marokkanen hier en in Marokko. Dat is een groot verschil. Hirsi Ali stelt het voor alsof de keus gaat tussen de islam en het secularisme. Waarbij ze ook nog eens de islam op n lijn zet met de politieke islam, het islamisme gebaseerd op het salafisme dat een gewelddadige beweging is. Dat is een keus die velen niet kunnen en willen maken. Het is ook geen keus, het is een spagaat van loyaliteiten. Als je jonge moslims dwingt te kiezen tussen iets ongrijpbaars als de wereld om hen heen f hun familie, traditie en gemeenschap. Het gevolg is dat men voor de familie kiest. En dat is dan weer munitie voor de stelling dat de islam achterlijk is.''

,,De meeste moslims in ons land zijn huis-, tuin- en keukenmoslims die in vrede willen leven. Die herkennen zich niet in die opgelegde keuze en willen niet onder druk afstand doen van hun geloof. In de praktijk werkt dat ook niet zo. Ik verbaas me echt over het enorme draagvlak voor het militante modernisme van Hirsi Ali en de haren. De effectiviteit is nihil en het werkt zelfs contraproductief en is dom. Bovendien wordt er met twee maten gemeten. Marokkaanse jongeren in de Amsterdamse Diamantbuurt die zich verschrikkelijk misdragen en terecht zijn aangepakt worden in de beeldvorming als monsters neergezet. Terwijl de Tokkie-familie, die als buren niet te handhaven zijn, als celebrities door het land gaan. Dat de Nederlanders hierin niet wat nuchterder en realistisch zijn, vind ik vreemd. We zijn als Nederland een verwend, navelstaarderig landje geworden dat niet weet om te gaan met de wereldwijde spanningen. In zo'n spanningsvolle situatie is leiderschap nodig dat een beroep doet op betrokkenheid van iedereen. Leiders die daadkracht paren aan empathie en inlevingsvermogen. Helaas laat Balkenende dat niet zien en Verdonk al helemaal niet.''

Vervreemding

Hoe komt het dat we zo in verwarring zijn?

,,Deels doordat we het debat over de islam niet echt gevoerd hebben. Ook van de kant van de moslims niet. Na 11 september en Fortuyn zijn moslims geslamiseerd. Het debat in de samenleving gaat eerder over moslims dan met moslims, waardoor ze zich bedreigd gaan voelen. Ik ken oudere migranten die hun koffers hebben klaar staan. Deels omdat ze met het ene been hier leven en het andere in het land van herkomst, deels uit angst voor de toekomst van hun kinderen in Nederland. Wanneer je problemen, en die zijn er, definieert in termen van 'wij' tegenover 'zij' kruipt men in de schulp en reageren moslims defensief. Dan ontstaat er vervreemding aan de kant van moslims en wordt er niet meer gekeken naar oplossingen van problemen zoals segregatie in wijken, witte en zwarte scholen. Tegelijk zie je vervreemding aan autochtone zijde. Tien, twintig procent, misschien nog wel meer, zegt openlijk: 'Moslims, daar heb ik niks mee op'. Die zien ze liever niet als buren. Essentieel is het in de komende jaren vanuit ieders verantwoordelijkheid, dus ook vanuit de moslimgemeenschap, die vervreemding te bestrijden. Je kiest voor Nederland, anderzijds moet Nederland kiezen voor de realiteit van een islam in dit land.''

U schetst een wel een heel somber beeld

,Nee, het is realistisch. Die dubbele vervreemding moeten we met alle kracht tegen gaan. Dat is een opdracht voor de samenleving, politieke partijen, overheid, burgers, maatschappelijk middenveld. Een confrontatie van ideen is prima, maar het kan niet de bedoeling zijn dat de samenleving onleefbaar wordt.''

Bart Jan Spruyt van de conservatieve Burkestichting vraagt zich af of 'de' islam wel samen kan gaan met democratie.

,,Daar kun je over debatteren. Als op voorhand de conclusie al vaststaat, wat bij hem het geval lijkt, dan is het zinloos. Ik vind het een gevaarlijke conclusie. De Amerikaanse schrijver Samuel Huntington schreef zijn boek over de 'botsing der beschavingen'. Als we die botsing zelf creren en organiseren, hebben we de poppen aan het dansen. Huntington en zijn navolgers gaan uit van een monolitische islam die onveranderlijk is, een statisch geloof zonder ontwikkeling als gevolg van invloeden van buitenaf. Ik deel die opvatting niet. Het is een dom en hardvochtig standpunt. Het gaat er van uit dat de universele waarden, Westerse waarden, niet individueel toegeigend kunnen worden. De rest van de wereld schrijf je daarmee in feite af. Zo laat je moslims in de steek die in het Midden-Oosten en in Europa opkomen voor de vrijheid van meningsuiting, religie, vrouwenrechten. Zij maken toch ook aanspraak op die universele waarden?''

Bent u voor een Nederlandse imamopleiding?

,,Ja, net zoals je HBO- en universitaire opleidingen hebt voor predikanten moet dat er komen voor imams in Nederland. Het is van belang dat je de bronnen zelf kunt bestuderen. Er is gebrek aan kennis en tegelijk merk ik dat veel jongeren op zoek zijn naar informatie. Hun ouders zijn vaak moslim per traditie en gewoonte. Ze hebben geen antwoorden op de problemen die jongeren tegenkomen. Dat geldt ook voor de voorgangers in de moskee. Die jongeren willen meer. Een Nederlandstalige opleiding kan het debat meer inhoud geven. Het leidt tot meer invalshoeken en de ontwikkeling van diversiteit van de islam in Nederland wordt erdoor bevorderd. Je kunt er niet mee voorkomen dat sommige jongeren hun radicale opvattingen ontlenen via internet en de 'zuivere' islam in extremistische ideologie zoeken. Sommigen zien dat helaas als een aantrekkelijke uitvlucht tegen het decadente Westen.

Ziet u hoopvolle signalen?

,,Ik ben blij met het initiatief van de Raad van Kerken om een telefonische vraaglijn open te stellen. Dat bevordert de dialoog tussen christenen en moslims. Nog altijd is er veel onbegrip en onkunde. Ik vind het ook jammer dat mijn collega's van de SGP, die ik hoogacht, niet een plek willen geven aan de islam in Nederland. Van der Staaij legt zelfs een direct verband tussen islam en geweld. Dat is veel te generaliserend gesproken. Vanuit hun theocratische visie zijn ze tegen de islam en waarschijnlijk ook tegen de rooms-katholieken. Ik zou willen dat de SGP wat realistischer is.'' 

Bron nd.nl

----------


## Spoetnik

1600, rond die tijd begon ook de reformatie en daarna de contra reformatie, gezegende christelijke tijden in Europa, met miljoenen doden. Gaan wij de gezegende religieuze oorlogen van de 17de eeuw nog eens dunnetjes overdoen?

En waar rond 1600 een einde kwam aan de spaans katholieke inquisitie die Europa honderden jaren tijsterde met blind geloof, zo zal rond deze tijden een eind komen aan de engels-hollandse liberale inquisitie die Europa en de Wereld sindsdien tijstert met blinde rede.

----------


## Prlwytzkofski

> _Geplaatst door Spoetnik_ 
> * zo zal rond deze tijden een eind komen aan de engels-hollandse liberale inquisitie die Europa en de Wereld sindsdien tijstert met blinde rede.*


Sinds 1600 wordt Europa geteisterd door wat ?  :Confused:  
Kun je dit kort toelichten ?

----------


## Doeschate

Een debat over religie is van groot belang. Hirsi Ali daagde Balkenende uit in haar roemruchte interview met de Trouw; hij moest maar eens duidelijk maken waar zijn waarden en normen op gebaseerd zijn. Azough pleit ook voor zon debat, daar kan ik helemaal mee instemmen.

Volgens onze grondwet mogen religies en andere overtuigingen niet gediscrimineerd woorden, voor de wet zijn zij allen gelijk. Religies die dit onderschrijven en niet streven naar een religieuze staat zijn geen bedreiging voor andersdenkenden en verdienen respect, met hen kan men in vrede samenleven. Het CDA voldoet hieraan, maar het SGP niet. Het SGP streeft naar een samenleving waarin anti-godsdienstige propaganda verboden moet worden en het woord van God van staatswege gepropageerd moet worden. Het CDA verdient respect, maar het SGP niet, die partij dient bestreden te worden. Een moslimpartij die lijkt op het CDA juich ik toe, vooral omdat alle gematigde moslims daarmee gelegenheid krijgen hun stem te laten horen. Die groep hoor je nauwelijks in het publieke debat, terwijl dat hard nodig is. Vreemdelingen(moslim)haat is een toenemend probleem, dat ben ik met Azough eens. Een democratische, gematigde moslimpartij die onze rechtstaat respecteert kan acceptatie van de islam bevorderen. Veel moslims lijken te streven naar de sharia en dus de islamitische staat, een radicale moslimpartij die daar ook naar streeft, zoals de SGP naar een christelijke staat streeft, kan op terechte harde kritiek rekenen. Dan zullen de tegenstellingen verscherpt worden. Zoals de AEL in Belgi voor grote stemmenwinst van het Vlaams Blok gezorgd heeft.

Het is dom om mensen te vragen van hun religie afstand te nemen, dat zullen zij natuurlijk nooit doen, integendeel. Wel kunnen wij hen vragen respect te hebben voor andere religies en de grondwet te onderschrijven. Het is logisch dat ik niets moet hebben van mensen die streven naar een religieuze staat, want dat is een bedreiging van mijn vrijheid.

Is er een Nederlandse, of Europese, islam? Dat is voor mij een vraag, hopelijk kan men mij hier voorbeelden van geven. In het algemeen hoor ik te weinig van de verlichte islam, vooral op de islamfora. Het zou heel geruststellend zijn als deze islam meer van zich laat horen. Er is hoop, want toch zijn ook op dit forum representanten van deze islam, hoewel de meerderheid lijkt te neigen naar de traditionele islam. De steun voor de AEL lijkt hier groot te zijn, dat is erg verontrustend.

----------


## Spoetnik

> _Geplaatst door Prlwytzkofski_ 
> *Sinds 1600 wordt Europa geteisterd door wat ?  
> Kun je dit kort toelichten ?*


Blinde rede, rede zonder gevoel, rede om de rede. Ik ben niet zo goed in uitleggen, maar een uitstekend boek hierover -> 'Voltaire's Bastards' van John Ralston Saul.

----------


## Spoetnik

> _Geplaatst door Doeschate_ 
> *Een debat over religie is van groot belang. Hirsi Ali daagde Balkenende uit in haar roemruchte interview met de Trouw; hij moest maar eens duidelijk maken waar zijn waarden en normen op gebaseerd zijn. Azough pleit ook voor zon debat, daar kan ik helemaal mee instemmen.
> *


Religie in het publieke debat brengen is vragen om problemen en anti-religieuzen laten debateren met religieuzen is helemaal zot.

Maar als jij graag de 30 jarige oorlog nog eens dunnetjes wil overdoen, dan zal ik je niet tegenhouden, voornamelijk omdat ik daartoe niet in staat ben.

----------


## taouanza

> _Geplaatst door Doeschate_ 
> *Een debat over religie is van groot belang. Hirsi Ali daagde Balkenende uit in haar roemruchte interview met de Trouw; hij moest maar eens duidelijk maken waar zijn waarden en normen op gebaseerd zijn. Azough pleit ook voor zon debat, daar kan ik helemaal mee instemmen.
> 
> Volgens onze grondwet mogen religies en andere overtuigingen niet gediscrimineerd woorden, voor de wet zijn zij allen gelijk. Religies die dit onderschrijven en niet streven naar een religieuze staat zijn geen bedreiging voor andersdenkenden en verdienen respect, met hen kan men in vrede samenleven. Het CDA voldoet hieraan, maar het SGP niet. Het SGP streeft naar een samenleving waarin anti-godsdienstige propaganda verboden moet worden en het woord van God van staatswege gepropageerd moet worden. Het CDA verdient respect, maar het SGP niet, die partij dient bestreden te worden. Een moslimpartij die lijkt op het CDA juich ik toe, vooral omdat alle gematigde moslims daarmee gelegenheid krijgen hun stem te laten horen. Die groep hoor je nauwelijks in het publieke debat, terwijl dat hard nodig is. Vreemdelingen(moslim)haat is een toenemend probleem, dat ben ik met Azough eens. Een democratische, gematigde moslimpartij die onze rechtstaat respecteert kan acceptatie van de islam bevorderen. Veel moslims lijken te streven naar de sharia en dus de islamitische staat, een radicale moslimpartij die daar ook naar streeft, zoals de SGP naar een christelijke staat streeft, kan op terechte harde kritiek rekenen. Dan zullen de tegenstellingen verscherpt worden. Zoals de AEL in Belgi voor grote stemmenwinst van het Vlaams Blok gezorgd heeft.
> 
> Het is dom om mensen te vragen van hun religie afstand te nemen, dat zullen zij natuurlijk nooit doen, integendeel. Wel kunnen wij hen vragen respect te hebben voor andere religies en de grondwet te onderschrijven. Het is logisch dat ik niets moet hebben van mensen die streven naar een religieuze staat, want dat is een bedreiging van mijn vrijheid.
> 
> Is er een Nederlandse, of Europese, islam? Dat is voor mij een vraag, hopelijk kan men mij hier voorbeelden van geven. In het algemeen hoor ik te weinig van de verlichte islam, vooral op de islamfora. Het zou heel geruststellend zijn als deze islam meer van zich laat horen. Er is hoop, want toch zijn ook op dit forum representanten van deze islam, hoewel de meerderheid lijkt te neigen naar de traditionele islam. De steun voor de AEL lijkt hier groot te zijn, dat is erg verontrustend.*


Wat is er verontrustend aan de AEL?
Wat is de traditionele islam?
Wat is een verlichte islam?

----------


## ja,maar

bla,bla,bla waar het om gaat is met respect met elkaar omgaan ongeacht welk geloof of geen geloof degene aanhangt...en dat mis ik hier op maroc.nl....

----------


## Spoetnik

> _Geplaatst door ja,maar_ 
> *bla,bla,bla waar het om gaat is met respect met elkaar omgaan ongeacht welk geloof of geen geloof degene aanhangt...en dat mis ik hier op maroc.nl....*


Djeez, je lijkt wel een gefrusteerde marokkaan. Die lopen ook altijd over het gebrek aan respect te zeuren.

----------


## Doeschate

> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *Wat is er verontrustend aan de AEL?*


*De AEL streeft naar een islamitische staat. Daar wordt wel geheimzinnig over gedaan, maar bepaalde uitspraken van Abou Jahjah wijzen duidelijk in die richting.



Wat is de traditionele islam?


Dat is de islam die de letterlijke tekst van de koran als het absolute woord van God ziet.



Wat is een verlichte islam?


* Dat is de islam die Kuitert gelezen heeft:
Alle spreken over Boven komt van beneden, ook als wij zeggen dat het van Boven komt.

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door Doeschate_ 
> *Er wordt vaak beweerd dat moslims die terreur begaan geen echte moslims zijn. Dat is niet de echte islam. Daarmee wordt elke verantwoordelijkheid daarvoor afgewezen. 
> *


Niemand dan de terrorist en zijn eventuele opdrachtgevers draagt aansprakelijkheid voor zijn daden, alleen de terrorist (of diens opdrachtgevers) dient dus verantwoording af te leggen. Dus niet iemand die toevallig van hetzelfde ras, dezelfde familie, hetzelfde geloof, etc. is.




> _Geplaatst door Doeschate_ 
> *
> Toch spreekt Bin Laden een religieuze taal die herkenbaar is uit de koran en de hadith, en is het duidelijk dat vele moslims met zijn ideologie overeenstemmen. Dat schept wantrouwen.
> *


Dat doet de Paus ook als hij condooms verbiedt! En het is duidelijk dat vele katholieken het met hem eens zijn. Daarmee is het katholieke geloof niet de schuldige, maar de paus. En evenmin als Bin Laden heeft hij daarmee gelijk.




> _Geplaatst door Doeschate_ 
> *
> Het moge duidelijk zijn dat vele Nederlanders erg opgelucht zouden zijn als moslims hier te lande meer verantwoordelijkheidsbesef zouden tonen en gaan erkennen dat de islam vele gezichten kent, ook een onverdraagzame, gewelddadige kant. De islam is niet enkel vrede en verdraagzaamheid. Wie de koran en vooral de hadith leest kan geen andere conclusie trekken. Zoals ook de christelijke kerk verantwoordelijk is voor de wandaden van de kruisvaarders, hoewel de meeste christenen daar niets mee te maken willen hebben. Vele moslims noemen ons kruisvaarders, zij stellen ons verantwoordelijk voor de geschiedenis, mogen wij dat met hen dan ook doen? Gelijke monniken, gelijke kappen.
> *


Dat zal allemaal wel, beleg een conferentie in e.o.a. oord en bediscussieer dat.




> _Geplaatst door Doeschate_ 
> *
> Religieuze geschriften kennen vele moorddadige, onverdraagzame teksten. De gelovigen daarin hebben de morele plicht dat te erkennen en boete te doen voor de misdaden die gepleegd zijn in naam van die teksten. Dat is een noodzakelijk proces, de paus van Rome verdient de eer dat hij het initiatief heeft genomen wat dat betreft. Daarom verdient hij alle eer.*


Niet een enkele levende gelovige heeft morele plichten t.o.v. honderden en soms duizenden jaren geleden opgestelde teksten.
Dat de paus politieke gebaren maakt heet pragmatisme, doet hij uit persoonlijke motieven en heeft niets met moraliteit of geloof te maken. Eer verdient hij daarvoor dus al helemaal niet.

----------


## Doeschate

> _Geplaatst door dicksr_ 
> *Je leest niet. Ik zeg dat wanneer je als staat religieuzen aanspreekt, dat alleen kan op het terrein waar zij inbreuk maken op de integriteit van de staat. Je spreekt dan over overtredingen of misdrijven en niet over religie.*


 Jij begrijpt me niet. Ik beweer dat als er uit naam van een bepaalde religie inbreuk wordt gemaakt op de integriteit van de staat, die religie daarop bekritiseerd moet worden. Dat betekent een religieus debat over normen en waarden, of wil jij dat vermijden door meteen geweld te gebruiken, bijv. het verbieden van die opvatting? Of heb je nog een ander alternatief?

----------


## Hawa

Ramp! Het hele leven is een ramp.Kijk nou toch.Het jaar 2004. Eerst Bam, in Iran.Volldig van de kaart gespeeld.Mooie cultuur,mooie mensen en lekkere dadels. Ja . En dan die trein.Ik dacht het gelijk.Geen Eta. Mijn haar ging recht overeind staan. Zoveel mensen. Maar Spanje.Praat mij ook niet van. Economische staan ze er goed voor maar anderzijds is dit een haatragend volk. Laatste berichten uit de krant..Mishandelingen allochtonen vors toegenomen. Bron. Amnesty! Laat mij niet lachen..Wat een ellende. Dan de journalisten uit Frankrijk. Hooddoekjes! Maar Frankrijk doet het beter dan wij zeggen ze. Vrijheid van religie geen probleem.Alleen niet in Politiek. Maar toch! Wie gingen de straat weerop,de moslimas, dat hadden ze wel voorover.Vrijheid! Nooit meer kerstening.En hoofddoek biedt je te zijn wie je wilt zijn>Vrijheid! En dan uit Somlie gevlucht, madame Hirchi Ali Ali..Fastbinder alle Turken heetten Ali. Ohjee! Submission.! De manier waarop alleen al. Haar intervieuw.Ja ik had met haar te doen.Echt! Maar die filmpje. Ik ben heel veel gewend.Maar dit.Ging door mijn ziel.Ja mevr. Hirchi Ali Ali. Ik ben ook geslagen.Maar je slaat mij nu terug als een hond.Je pakt Staphorst aan.Maar staphorst bereik je niet. Je doet ons alleen maar pijn.Ik heb mijzelf bevrijdt van al die ellende. Maar ik zal nooit wijzen.Niemand heeft schuld aan.Alleen je zelf bevrijden is goed. Maar jij schopt de glazen in.Niet van de heilige huisjes,die dragen je zeker op handen. Maar de politiek kan je niet toelaten.Je zegt iets anders dan dat de VVD in doelstelling heeft. Ik ben benieuwd hoe dit afloopt. Maar Theo. En nu deze vloedgolf. Letterlijk en figuurlijk in onze wereld uit haar voegen getreden.Allemaal doden.Men denkt over 100.000..En Marokko hoe staat het daarmee.Hoe zit het met de mensen die alles zijn verloren.Hebben ze al weer dak. Ja mensen we moeten solidair zijn,elkaar helpen en inquisitie maar even laten liggen...

----------


## Doeschate

> _Geplaatst door dicksr_ 
> *Niemand dan de terrorist en zijn eventuele opdrachtgevers draagt aansprakelijkheid voor zijn daden, alleen de terrorist (of diens opdrachtgevers) dient dus verantwoording af te leggen. Dus niet iemand die toevallig van hetzelfde ras, dezelfde familie, hetzelfde geloof, etc. is.
> 
> 
> 
> Dat doet de Paus ook als hij condooms verbiedt! En het is duidelijk dat vele katholieken het met hem eens zijn. Daarmee is het katholieke geloof niet de schuldige, maar de paus. En evenmin als Bin Laden heeft hij daarmee gelijk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Collectieve schuld is een moeilijk begrip. Is Duitsland schuldig aan de holocaust en de tweede wereldoorlog? Zijn wij schuldig aan de oorlog in Irak en de onderdrukking van de Palestijnen? Daar lijken wij door Bin Laden, maar ook door vele nadere moslims, wel degelijk de schuld van te krijgen. Volgens een deelnemer aan deze topic zijn alle ongelovigen islamhaters.
Wie een moslim schade toebrengt, beschadigt de gehele oemma. De oemma (de gemeenschap van alle moslims) is trouwens een begrip dat nauw samenhangt met collectieve schuld. Vreemd dat moslims slechts collectief denken als het hun uitkomt, en niet als het problemen oplevert. Maar ja, alle religieuzen zijn opportunisten, dat blijkt al uit hun verlangen de hemel te bereiken zonder wroeging over alle ongelovigen die zullen branden in de hel.

Als je gelooft in de absolute waarheid van een bepaalde heiligetekst, dan moet je niet kinderachtig zijn. Dan moet je ook de verantwoording nemen voor die teksten die oproepen tot haat en geweld, zoals alle heiligeteksten doen.

----------


## TonH

> _Geplaatst door Christiaan_ 
> *Heb je mij horen klagen over inhoudelijke kritiek? Man als iemand het vaak niet met haar eens is dan ben ik het wel. Maar zodra iemand moet onderduiken vanwege bedreigingen, dan krijgt hij/zij van mij alle steun, net zoals haar partij doet. Mischien dat jullie d'r in Griekenland aan gewend zijn, maar hier konden politici tot voor kort op de fiets naar hun werk. Kennelijk is het bij jullie normaal dat politici nog een trap na krijgen als ze moeten onderduiken.*


Zodra iemand moet onderduiken vanwege bedreigingen verdient hij/zij alle steun. Alleen kan dat nooit inhouden dat onzin door desbetreffende uitgekraamd daarmee niet langer onzin is. En dat moet gezegd kunnen blijven worden.

En je "jullie in Griekenland" steek je maar waar de zon nooit schijnt. Ik woon in een land waar politici nog steeds op de fiets naar hun werk gaan.  :duim:

----------


## wolfje

> _Geplaatst door Doeschate_ 
> *Jij begrijpt me niet. Ik beweer dat als er uit naam van een bepaalde religie inbreuk wordt gemaakt op de integriteit van de staat, die religie daarop bekritiseerd moet worden. Dat betekent een religieus debat over normen en waarden, of wil jij dat vermijden door meteen geweld te gebruiken, bijv. het verbieden van die opvatting? Of heb je nog een ander alternatief?*


Alleen wat bedoel je met een 'religieus debat'? De inhoud van de geloofsleer is een in objectieve dogma's vastgelegd bestand, waar men niet over wenst te marchanderen. Daarom stuurt de katholieke kerk, hierin geheel consequent, ook nooit afgevaardigden naar 'interreligieuze' congressen. In het alg. geldt, dat de religieuze voorstellingswereld een afgesloten geheel is dat alleen toegankelijk is voor de gelovige, waarvan de buitenstaander, ook en juist de filosoof, geen deel uitmaakt.

Het is verkeerd en ondoelmatig de oorzaken 'achter' de problematiek alleen in de Koran, laat staan in de Islam als geheel te leggen.
De luchtdichte eenheid tussen leer en praktijk is de idefix van de fundo's, die daarom zelf niet in staat zijn om datgene, wat objectief tot het verleden behoort als zodanig te herkennen, en vervolgens de werkzaamheid daarvan ook uit het eigen gedragsrepertoire te laten verdwijnen. Dat veronderstelt nl. interpretatie, en daar wil
men niet aan - omdat daarmede een gehele manier van leven op het spel komt te staan.

----------


## Doeschate

> _Geplaatst door wolfje_ 
> *Alleen wat bedoel je met een 'religieus debat'? De inhoud van de geloofsleer is een in objectieve dogma's vastgelegd bestand, waar men niet over wenst te marchanderen. Daarom stuurt de katholieke kerk, hierin geheel consequent, ook nooit afgevaardigden naar 'interreligieuze' congressen. In het alg. geldt, dat de religieuze voorstellingswereld een afgesloten geheel is dat alleen toegankelijk is voor de gelovige, waarvan de buitenstaander, ook en juist de filosoof, geen deel uitmaakt.
> 
> Het is verkeerd en ondoelmatig de oorzaken 'achter' de problematiek alleen in de Koran, laat staan in de Islam als geheel te leggen.
> De luchtdichte eenheid tussen leer en praktijk is de idefix van de fundo's, die daarom zelf niet in staat zijn om datgene, wat objectief tot het verleden behoort als zodanig te herkennen, en vervolgens de werkzaamheid daarvan ook uit het eigen gedragsrepertoire te laten verdwijnen. Dat veronderstelt nl. interpretatie, en daar wil
> men niet aan - omdat daarmede een gehele manier van leven op het spel komt te staan.*


 Natuurlijk wil ik niet de fundamentele vragen van het geloof, zoals de godsvraag, de drie-eenheid, de positie van Mohammed en Jezus en dergelijke tot het debat laten behoren.
Het gaat in de eerste plaats om normen en waarden, dat is het kernpunt van het kabinet van Balkenende. Hij dient duidelijk te maken waar zijn normen en waarden op gebaseerd zijn. Ook andere kwesties die daarmee samenhangen zoals scheiding van kerk en staat, religieus gemotiveerd geweld (jihad), de positie van de vrouw,seksualiteit, enz. dienen in het openbaar besproken te worden. Dan kan Cohen ook duidelijk maken wat hij bedoelt met religie als samenbindende factor. Wat mij betreft is religie een splijtzwam, zoals het altijd geweest is.

In de koran staan vele teksten die de ongelovige angst inboezemen. Al was het alleen al om deze respectloze betiteling van de andersgelovige. Daar dient debat over mogelijk te zijn.

----------


## Olive Yao

x

(leuk voor later)

----------


## Ville

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Abu Jahjah vormt degelijk een gevaar. een gevaar voor de politicie hiert in Holland. Een moslim die zijn mening zo goed kan formuleren als hij is een gevaar. Zij zoeken het meer in de richting van de troetelturkjes zoals Lazrak en de vage Iranees.*


Abu jahjah is een verbitterde relnicht die graag inspeelt op het wij/zij gevoel zonder met iets concreets te komen.

En tevens zorgt Hirsi Ali wel degelijk voor opruiing dat zij nog niet is aangepakt zal wellicht wel komen omdat anti discriminatie organisaties nogal laks zijn geweest en moslimorganisaties niet in staat zijn om als een front naar buiten te trekken.

----------


## de Geus

> _Geplaatst door Spoetnik_ 
> *1600, rond die tijd begon ook de reformatie en daarna de contra reformatie, gezegende christelijke tijden in Europa, met miljoenen doden. Gaan wij de gezegende religieuze oorlogen van de 17de eeuw nog eens dunnetjes overdoen?
> 
> En waar rond 1600 een einde kwam aan de spaans katholieke inquisitie die Europa honderden jaren tijsterde met blind geloof, zo zal rond deze tijden een eind komen aan de engels-hollandse liberale inquisitie die Europa en de Wereld sindsdien tijstert met blinde rede.*


Typisch, ik zou op de plaats waar jij "de engels-hollandse liberale inquisitie " typte, zelf veel eerder "de Islam" hebben ingevuld.

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door Ville_ 
> *Abu jahjah is een verbitterde relnicht die graag inspeelt op het wij/zij gevoel zonder met iets concreets te komen.
> *


Wat hij ook is, zijn rol is uitgespeeld.




> _Geplaatst door Ville_ 
> *
> En tevens zorgt Hirsi Ali wel degelijk voor opruiing dat zij nog niet is aangepakt zal wellicht wel komen omdat anti discriminatie organisaties nogal laks zijn geweest en moslimorganisaties niet in staat zijn om als een front naar buiten te trekken.*


Hoe onterecht ik het ook vind dat politici zich inhoudelijk met religie bemoeien, buitenwettelijk zijn haar activiteiten niet. Aanpakken via de wet of het uitblijven daarvan heeft daar alles mee te maken en minder met de veronderstelde laksheid van anti discriminatieorganisaties of versnipperde moslimorganisaties.

AHA aanpakken dient via de politieke weg te gebeuren.

----------


## Hawa

Mevr.Hirchi Ali Ali,zet zich in voor de emancipatie van de allochtone vrouw..Maar legt haar speciaal op vrouwenmishandelng. resultaat een dod Theo van Gogh..De opvang voor vrouwen van alloctone afkomst is sinds 1990 opgang gekomen...Deze opvang is begonnen in Utrecht.En zodoende uitgebreid..Er gebeuren al goede dingen,waar ook de man aan deelneemt..In sociale vaardigheid..Hij moet wel,anders wacht hem gevangenis straf. Hoe dit allemaal in zijn werk gaat weet ik dus niet..Ik weet ook dat de mannen steen en been klagen.Maar aan oplossingen wordt gewerkt..Dus mevr. Hirchi Ali Ali loopt achter de feiten aan..Zij wil carriere maken...En daar gaat het nu juist om...Wij zitten niet te springen op diegene die van arrogantie overloopt.. De VN heeft Irak ook verneukt en hoe.....Die voedsel boycot,let wel voedsel!! Misschien kan Ayaan nu bij de VN gaa werken,het bevestigt haar gelovigheid..

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door Hawa_ 
> *Mevr.Hirchi Ali Ali,zet zich in voor de emancipatie van de allochtone vrouw..Maar legt haar speciaal op vrouwenmishandelng. resultaat een dod Theo van Gogh.
> *


De dood van TvG is veroorzaakt door een moordenaar! Iemand die een ander zijn/haar mening niet toestaat op straafe van de dood! Dat heeft dus geen reet te maken met AHA, maar met een doorgeschoten intolerante puber.




> _Geplaatst door Hawa_ 
> *
> .De opvang voor vrouwen van alloctone afkomst is sinds 1990 opgang gekomen...Deze opvang is begonnen in Utrecht.En zodoende uitgebreid..Er gebeuren al goede dingen,waar ook de man aan deelneemt..In sociale vaardigheid..Hij moet wel,anders wacht hem gevangenis straf. Hoe dit allemaal in zijn werk gaat weet ik dus niet..Ik weet ook dat de mannen steen en been klagen.Maar aan oplossingen wordt gewerkt..
> *


Kennelijk heeft AHA een andere mening. Dat is haar goed recht, net zoals jij en ik het recht hebben onze mening te geven.




> _Geplaatst door Hawa_ 
> *
> Dus mevr. Hirchi Ali Ali loopt achter de feiten aan..Zij wil carriere maken...En daar gaat het nu juist om...Wij zitten niet te springen op diegene die van arrogantie overloopt.. 
> *


Dit is jouw mening, prima. Maar zij heeft een andere mening en dat is ook prima.





> _Geplaatst door Hawa_ 
> *
> De VN heeft Irak ook verneukt en hoe.....Die voedsel boycot,let wel voedsel!! Misschien kan Ayaan nu bij de VN gaa werken,het bevestigt haar gelovigheid..*


Lulkoek. De VN had het olie-voor-voedsel programma. Er is nimmer en voedsel-boycot geweest. Wel heeft de corrupte Sadam m.b.v. net zo corrupte VN-functionarissen zijn volk het voedsel onthouden. D.w.z. de VN had een degelijk programma, 1 staatshoofd en een paar corrupte zakkenvullers hebben dit voor een deel gefrustreerd, niet de VN!

----------


## michiel mans

Dicksr schreef,




> Lulkoek. De VN had het olie-voor-voedsel programma. Er is nimmer en voedsel-boycot geweest. Wel heeft de corrupte Sadam m.b.v. net zo corrupte VN-functionarissen zijn volk het voedsel onthouden. D.w.z. de VN had een degelijk programma, 1 staatshoofd en een paar corrupte zakkenvullers hebben dit voor een deel gefrustreerd, niet de VN!


Precies, zo'st ma net.

----------


## Dutchguy

> _Geplaatst door dicksr_ 
> *
> 
> 
> Lulkoek. De VN had het olie-voor-voedsel programma. Er is nimmer en voedsel-boycot geweest. Wel heeft de corrupte Sadam m.b.v. net zo corrupte VN-functionarissen zijn volk het voedsel onthouden. D.w.z. de VN had een degelijk programma, 1 staatshoofd en een paar corrupte zakkenvullers hebben dit voor een deel gefrustreerd, niet de VN!*


En dat was zelfs zo makkelijk te bewijzen dat ik destijds op tv notabene een RTL4 verslaggever hier een item over zag maken met op de achtergrond een hangar vol rottende hulpgoederen.

----------


## Olive Yao

^

----------


## Hawa

Lulkoek. De VN had het olie-voor-voedsel programma. Er is nimmer en voedsel-boycot geweest. Wel heeft de corrupte Sadam m.b.v. net zo corrupte VN-functionarissen zijn volk het voedsel onthouden. D.w.z. de VN had een degelijk programma, 1 staatshoofd en een paar corrupte zakkenvullers hebben dit voor een deel gefrustreerd, niet de VN!

hOU TOCH OP: Al die RAKETTEN MET VERRIJKT URANIUM door de Amerikanen ingezet op onschuldige burgers..AL DIE FRAGMENTATIE BOMMEN DIE DWARS DOOR HUIZEN HEEN BOREN IN ONSCHULDIGE KINDERZIELEN!! 
IRAK HEEFT NIKS, HOE KUNNEN ZE DIE ZIEKE KINDEREN HELPEN, VOL MET LEUKEMIE.......
NAPALM BOMBARDEMENTEN..........
BASRA OPGEHITST VOOR TEGEN AANVAL OP SADDAM?
HOEVEEL DODE MENSEN EN ONSCHULDIGE SLACHTOFFERS....
VN
AMERIKA
WESTEN
EUROPA
ZITTEN WIJ IN DIE DREK DAN
ZITTEN WIJ MET KINDEREN DIE STIKKEN VAN ALLE HULPGOEDEREN....
NEE ONZE KINDEREN VRETEN ZICH VOL AAN MC DONALDS
MAC DONALS KINDERHUIZEN, HIER IN NEDERLAND WAAR JE ALS OUDER WORD GEHOLPEN OMDAT JE KINDJE KANKER HEEFT
HOE ZIJN DIE KINDEREN GEHOLPEN DAN
HOE ZIJN DIE DOKTOREN IN IRAK DAN,VERSTOKEN VAN ALLE HULP DIE ER MAAR KAN ZIJN......
EN ALLE SCHULD MAAR SCHUIVEN NAAR SADDAM DIE VRIEND WAS VAN ZELFDE WESTEN
HOE HYPOCRIET BEN JEZELF WEL NIET DAN
MESOPOTAMIE.....WELEENS VAN GEHOORD?
weleens gehoord van hasjemieten,soeienieten en sjiieten,allemaal zelfde hoor?
Alleen,koers is anders,maar de mensen zijn wel voorelkaar,maar hoe verdreven zijn hun geestelijke stromingen wel niet, en wij in westen maar beter kunnen weten en volgens ons burgeroorlog......
hoe schaamteloos,hoe reddeloos,daar in die land,waar moskeeen niet meer heilig zijn, dat is niet moslim, dat is duivel!
En hoe is die duivel nu dan gekomen......
LAAAT IRAK MET RUST..........LAAT RUST MET RUST......LATEN WE STILZIJN........IN GEDACHTEN.....WEG MET WESTEN........RUST VOOR IEDEREEN, VOOR ELK GELOOF........RUST......RUST........RUST...INCHA ALLAH.......STILTE! gEEN BOMMEN MEER,NIKS MEER, GEEN DODEN MEER,NIKS MEER,GEEN JIHAD MEER NIKS MEER.....EN VOORAL GEEN WESTEN,NOOIT MEER!!!!

----------

